
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal finances? - sebst
Managing business expenses, investments, taxes and insurances can be handled professionally with good support of sophisticated software. The interest in such software for private households is on the other hand very low as most people tend to dislike management tasks for their personal finance stuff.<p>However, some people (often geeks) manage their personal finances as professional as business finances.<p>Which tools, software, services, habits and techniques do you use to take care of your personal finances?
======
skk78
Hi, You can try this online personal finance management site.
[https://www.spendbook.net](https://www.spendbook.net)

I have been using this app to manage my personal finance for last one year. It
was very useful to get full clarity on my finance.

